# Sierra Nevada, Spain



## Exxodus1 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi folks,

Anyone been riding in Sierra Nevada, Spain, close to Granada?

I'll be staying in the area for 5 weeks in September - October and wanted to know if I can take my bike and just go out there and ride?

Also looking for info around Cabo de Gata and Malaga.

Thanks

Exx


----------



## northvanguy (Sep 24, 2010)

Exxodus1 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Anyone been riding in Sierra Nevada, Spain, close to Granada?
> 
> ...


Did you have any luck?

I'm in the area and want to ride but not sure if I can just go explore or need a company etc

Cheers


----------



## Exxodus1 (Apr 1, 2013)

G'day,

I did find a guide - [email protected]

He took me out for a day, organised the bikes etc.

There are also a number of companies doing guiding. Probably overall cheaper if you manage to get into a group with them but I preferred the solo option.

I'm not sure you will find much exploring by yourself. It's not like going to Rotorua NZ where it's a mob park. These are essentially hiking trials being used as single track with some small sections being mtb specific trails.

I found the ridding to be very different to my local riding. Most of it was really loose, steep switchbacks. Not my preffered style. I think you need a few days. By the end of the first day I was just starting to feel ok with the local conditions. I should say that I'm not a super technical rider and was fairly unfit. Fitness helps with all the climbing!

Good luck


----------



## ZACARIAS (Jul 16, 2015)

What kind of route are you looking for?

Here u have some routes.

Wikiloc - Sierra Nevada: de La Hoya de La Mora en Pradollano al pico del Veleta con meta en Capileira trail - Sierra Nevada, Andalucía (España)- GPS track

Wikiloc - Dornajo - IBP 100 - 08/07/14 - Veleta - Bike Park Sierra Nevada trail - Güéjar-Sierra, Andalucía (España)- GPS track

If you are doubtful about spanish, don´t hesitate to ask me.

P.D. Granada is famous for its tapas with the beer (P.e. a Burger, sandwich or other foods with a beer included in price for 2 € more or less)


----------

